# Attaching felt to wood



## hboswell (Jan 5, 2013)

Don't laugh! I need to line the bottom of a shelf with felt. The bottom will be a 1x12x6' board, which will be used on top of a table as a riser for a cookie bar. I need to make sure it can't scratch the table it's on, and I have a roll of felt, so I figured I would use that. But what's the best way to glue the felt down so it stays in place? Wood glue seems like something that would just soak into the felt and make a mess.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

look at lee valley they have stuff called flocking I think is what it's called it is more or less felt dust and it comes with its own glue and several different colors:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

If you already have the felt I would use a spray adhesive.

One example.

http://www.staples.com/3M-Multi-Purpose-27-Spray-Adhesive/product_946911


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

Super 77 (3M) Multipurpose Spray Adhesive has been my go-to for similar things. It's important to follow instructions for the best results, and just be smart about masking for over spray.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Dave Paine said:


> If you already have the felt I would use a spray adhesive.
> 
> One example.
> 
> http://www.staples.com/3M-Multi-Purpose-27-Spray-Adhesive/product_946911


Agree.

G


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

If you need something stronger than Super77, look for the stuff they use for automotive carpet or for carpeting aftermarket automotive speaker boxes. I think I used a product from Intertape that I got on a closeout. It comes out as a sort of webbing and has some serious stick!

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Woodworking Talk


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

+3 on spay adhesive.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I use sheets of felt inside boxes where I store some wood carving tools.
I glue felt to the undersides of slab stone bases under some wood carvings.

Cut the felt oversize = trim it afterwards to make you look like an ace.
Ordinary carpenter's glue and some sort of a card scraper to spread it around.
Don't diddle around = work fast. Wax paper on top, wood on top of that and some weight on top of that again. When it's still wet, it does look like the glue soaks through. For me, that disappears
when it's all set up. If it's to be an underside, perfection isn't a priority.
For a big job, I'd do it in stages.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

I use Sobo fabric glue. It's a little like Elmer's, white, dries clear. Available at fabric and craft suppliers. The spray adhesives are like contact cement, once you touch down, it's difficult to reposition. I'll often wrap the fabric around some backer like matte board with a bit of polyester fill for an upholstered look and feel. Then it's removable for cleaning or replacement. Built this jewelry box for the Mrs. 15 or more years ago, so far, so good.


----------



## bandman (Jan 15, 2009)

*guling felt*

I used to make flag boxes and shadow boxes for the Air Force, they were all walnut lined with royal blue felt. Did this for quite a few years and all I ever used was regular white glue spread out with a paint roller, laid the felt down and rolled it out with a "j-roller" and trimmed it, never had one complaint....and believe me, if anyone could complain it was the government.

Bandman


----------



## hboswell (Jan 5, 2013)

Dave Paine said:


> If you already have the felt I would use a spray adhesive.
> 
> One example.
> 
> http://www.staples.com/3M-Multi-Purpose-27-Spray-Adhesive/product_946911


Oh hey, I think I have some of that. Never occurred to me to use it for this!

Thanks!
Harry


----------



## hboswell (Jan 5, 2013)

bandman said:


> I used to make flag boxes and shadow boxes for the Air Force, they were all walnut lined with royal blue felt. Did this for quite a few years and all I ever used was regular white glue spread out with a paint roller, laid the felt down and rolled it out with a "j-roller" and trimmed it, never had one complaint....and believe me, if anyone could complain it was the government.
> 
> Bandman


I need to make a flag box, I may be bugging you for help!

Harry


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I've done as Bandman suggested. I've also tried the 3M 77 spray.

The white glue is the clear winner. As you put the felt down on the white glue you can move and stretch the felt to fit perfectly.


----------

